
Show HN: An ORM-Like JavaScript Client for PostgREST - kiwicopple
https://github.com/supabase/postgrest-js
======
kiwicopple
Hey HN, for a bit of context PostgREST
([http://postgrest.org](http://postgrest.org)) is an amazing web server that
turns a PostgreSQL database instantly into a RESTful API.

You can do some amazing things with it such as querying through table
relationships and advanced filtering.

We found that writing the URLs for some of the more advanced functions of
PostgREST can be a bit tedious and error prone so we wrote this library.

This is a JS library that make postgREST "feel" more like an ORM. A lot of
inspiration was taken from SQL Alchemy. Also, we owe a lot of credit to this
library which we originally forked: [https://github.com/calebmer/postgrest-
client](https://github.com/calebmer/postgrest-client)

If you haven't already tried PostgREST, I couldn't recommend it highly enough.

------
russdpale
Hey, this is pretty damned sweet. thanks!!!

~~~
kiwicopple
You’re welcome. Let us know any improvements!

